# Purchase Consideration Seafarer 26



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey All,
I'm new here as a registered user but have been lurking for quite a while and have found some awesome information. 
I'm currently not a boat owner but actively looking for a boat. My plan is to live aboard the boat at some point and my budget is kind of low so I have been looking at abandoned boats at local marinas and came across a Seafarer 26, I really love the boat for the amount of cabin space there is on the given length. The boat needs some work and the price is yet to be worked out but looks to be in my range. I am not an expert on sailboat maintenance but would look forward to taking on a boat that needs some work as I have undertaken similar projects with no prior knowledge and enjoyed it. 

Anyways, the boat:
Pretty good shape over all with a couple of red flags/unknowns to me.
First off the boat is abandoned so I have a lot of history but hope to gain a bit more from the marina owner. 
The biggest is that there looks to be some standing water in the bilge. I dont know how long it has been there but it kind of worries me. Not so worried about how it got there (assumeing rain leaks which I would plan to fix) but rather how long it has been there (can sitting water like this damage a boat?)
The electrical system looks mid-overhaul which doesnt really bother me though I assume will equate to a big project.
The main sail is still on the boom and I think it has been there a while.
The engine may not have been winterized/stored correctly.
The interior is pretty messy with 'souvenirs' from the previous owner. I dont mind cleaning if it keeps the price down. 

Those are the big worries to me. I am looking at about $1500 for the boat which I think is a fair price. I used the excellent boat inspection guides here but considering that this is going to be a project/require work some of the points were moot. 
Anything else major that I should look for? Wheel spins freely with rudder, bottom paint in good shape, no cracks around keel, no indents in the hull stands, standing rigging looks decent.
Thanks a bunch for the help!

PS I am sure there will be some question to the size of this boat for a liveaboard but I am not worried about that. I live very spartan and its just me and my lonesome.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I'm thinking it's SailingDog (Sailnet member) who has a checklist/guide for inspecting a boat. You'll find it here on the site. 

Does the prospective boat have an inboard. That'd be one of my main concerns. A bad outboard can only ever cost just so much, but an inboard.

You probably already know, $1,500.00 isn't necessarily cheap for an abandoned boat of that size. Could be a fine price, too. 

Do avail yourself of SailingDog's guide.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

$1,500 might be overpaying 


a couple of inches of water in the bilge, no bigge.


From your description is sounds like a major project - wild guess 2,000 hours of hard labor and $30,000 to get back to first rate shape.


----------



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you both for for the replies, sailingDog's guide has certainly helped me get at least as far as asking about this boat in more depth. 
Interesting to know about the price, I will keep this in mind for price talks. 
Engine is an inboard, my idea would be to get a good estimate to getting it going and failing that pull it out and get an outboard. 
$30,000 eh? Much higher than I would have estimated but it is good to hear to help keep with reality though I think my first rate might be more of a second or third. 
I'm going to go look at the boat tomorrow withe marina owner and will definitely do my best to go in with an unattached(to ownership) eye and will also discuss price. Thinking of trying to make a deal with purchase/storage.
Thanks!


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Engine = $10,000
Prop = $2,000
Sails = $3,000
Running Rigging = $1,000
Standing Rigging = $2,000
Cushions = $1,700
bottom paint = $1,000
Electronics = $3,700
Insulation = $750
Heater = $1,500
Shore Power = $2,000
new Head = $300
Hot water heater = $300
Stove = $1,250

Missing anything ?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Why buy a project boat when you can purchase a relatively well-maintained version for a few thousand more in this market?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

$1500 for an "abandoned" boat is a rip-off in the current boat market. Don't do it. There are too many unknowns with this boat, some are real biggies:

1. With all of the water intrusion, how many "freeze/thaw" cycles has this boat seen, that is breaking open large gaps around the various deck fittings, etc?

2. What if the engine was never winterized? You just bought a hull with a dead engine and a cracked block. If it was an outboard motor, no biggie but replacing an inboard is a rather large deal.

3. Sails. Left on the boom? For how long? If you're just planning on being a wharf rat, looking for dirt-cheap housing, this may not matter to you. If you plan on actually sailing, it's a big deal.

Come on man, I paid $4,000 for a Pearson 30 in sail-away condition. This marina owner is desperately trying to recoup money that the previous owner owes him, and get the boat out of his marina. Don't make his problem, YOUR problem.

Save up $500 more dollars, stop looking at abandoned boats in marinas. Check on Sailboat Listings - sailboats for sale, Boat Angel Donations | Charity Boat Donations | Donate Used Boat Now and Buy, craigslist and sleazebay. You can do better, and you'll be so glad that you did.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

WDSchock said:


> Engine = $10,000
> Prop = $2,000
> Sails = $3,000
> Running Rigging = $1,000
> ...


Let's revise this a little bit. It's a Seafarer 26, not a Gulfstar 50 for Christ's sake.

Even with installation, a total repower shouldn't exceed $6 or $7,000.
Shore power? $300.00 Where do you get $2k from???
Electronics? A handheld Garmin on sale at WM $179.00. 
Hot water heater? Where would he install it? Just use the marina shower.
Stove- An Origo 4000 is $340 at Defender.com
Bottom paint- A gallon of Micron Extra is $250.00, and would give adequate coverage of a 26' hull. It did on my P30. Let's say $375 for haul-out and launch to do the work.
I'm betting you're wrong on the prop, but I have no data at the moment.

The rest, you're probably pretty accurate, but there are significant adjustments to be made to that list.

Still, $1500 for an abandoned boat that is nothing more than a huge question mark, is ridonculous. There are way more better deals out there.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Including all the bits and pieces that will need to be replaced along with the main listed part. that $340 stove will end up costing close to $1k once all the piping is included. 

Shore power - assume panel, inverter, and all wiring is shot

The numbers might be a tad non the high side , but ultimately not by a lot.


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't really speak to this boat. I'm searching for a first boat myself.

But....

Every "I'm fixing a boat up" blog that I have read, and I have read quite a few, have a common theme. They all, in one post or other say "Much higher than I would have estimated". In time, and in money.

If your budget is so limited that you are looking at abandoned boats, you need to ask yourself if you have the budget to do the repairs. And storage fees, and marina fees, and tax/registration fees, and any insurance a marina might require.

Look at a few boat restore blogs, and judge if you are up for that kind of time/money investment.
Pearson Triton #381 Glissando | Restoring, Maintaining, and Cruising a Plastic Classic on the Coast of Maine
Pearson Triton #680
yeah... I have a thing for tritons. 

And Sailnet member Tommays has a great blog as well.
CAL 29 Sea Fever


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

dmc,
I think that's good advice. My purchase budget was low for those exact reasons - I knew that it was going to cost me money to store her, keep her in the water next season, etc., so I wasn't willing to put out too much money up front. 


Seahouston, I'd respectfully suggest that, unless you have a large reserve budget, you let that boat find a different owner. You're looking at sinking a lot of money into that boat to get her in a condition where you'll be comfortable taking her out on the water, and that money could be used to buy a better boat. I KNOW it's hard, but be patient and the right boat will come along.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

WDSchock said:


> Including all the bits and pieces that will need to be replaced along with the main listed part. that $340 stove will end up costing close to $1k once all the piping is included.
> 
> Shore power - assume panel, inverter, and all wiring is shot
> 
> The numbers might be a tad non the high side , but ultimately not by a lot.


The Origo 4000 is a non-pressurized stove, that is a totally self-contained unit. There is no piping or extra "bits and pieces".

What the heck does he need an inverter for? Heck, my estimate was as if NO wiring existed in the boat. You're thinking "luxury" not "essential".


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

You know, I bought an "abandoned" boat once. The marina is trying to recoup dock rental with their pricing. Which in effect means, offer WAAAYYYY less. The point is, at this stage in the game, they have nothing. If there's a chance, btw, that you will keep the boat in the water, and this marina is an option for where, let them know that during negotiations. If you are in that situation, I'd offer the place a few hundred dollars, with a commitment to keeping it there. It's a "win-win" for the marina, as they get rid of the boat and pick up a new tenant.


----------



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies:


emoney said:


> You know, I bought an "abandoned" boat once. The marina is trying to recoup dock rental with their pricing. Which in effect means, offer WAAAYYYY less. The point is, at this stage in the game, they have nothing. If there's a chance, btw, that you will keep the boat in the water, and this marina is an option for where, let them know that during negotiations. If you are in that situation, I'd offer the place a few hundred dollars, with a commitment to keeping it there. It's a "win-win" for the marina, as they get rid of the boat and pick up a new tenant.


This is currently my plan for the negotiations now. The boat is on the hard there and has been there unpayed for two years. I will offer a couple hundred bucks for the boat with a commitment for storage for the winter and perhaps summer.

Really great advice from everyone. 
My summary of thoughts after hearing everyone's feedback. $1500 is waaaay too much. Even looking around the local CL it is clear that is the case. I need to remember that nothing is lost if I dont get this boat for a good price. 
I understand that the project will take way more time and money than estimated, by a magnitude much greater than anticipated. 
I am not detered by a project but need to keep my time and finances realistic. 
Looked through those three great project blogs. I feel like this is in better shape than any of those but still it is really important to see well detailed gallerys of the projects I have been considering. In this vain I think that the general condition of an abandoned boat is much worse than this one by the look of the blogs and the other abandoned boats on the yard.

Despite a resounding consensus of "wait" I will go a check out the boat again today and get some more information.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Suggest buying this book. It includes an excellent section on inspecting a boat as a candidate for purchase. Then the rest of the book will be handy later on when you need to maintain / refinish it....

http://www.amazon.com/Caseys-Complete-Illustrated-Sailboat-Maintenance/dp/0071462848


----------



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

Updates!:
Had a really good talk with the Marina owner today and gained a lot more information on the boat which puts it more towards a good Craigslist deal and less of an 'abandoned' boat.
First off, the boat was in the water last year and hauled in November 2010. While in the water the engine was run by the marina and a new alternator and fuel pump were installed. While there is still some question of if it will run today at least it had run in the recent past. Also, it was properly winterized (the engine that is).
Main and jib rigging were replaced last year as well. Mast was stepped April 2010 and lights were tightened/fixed at that time. Interestingly the wiring is not yet connected. 
Went back over the boat, there are sockets for 120V and a breaker box connected to them labeled hot water heater but I dont see any kind of inverter or shore power inlet. Wires look to be cut from part of it. 

So, talked about prices, etc. Currently $2300 is owed on it. Offered $1500 for the boat with winter storage through June 30th (includes put in). Recieved a counter of $1650.
So now, very quickly, I went from skepticism of the merit in the purchase to really feeling like this is pretty good deal. As I see it, any boat I buy will need storage or transport to home+stands. Considering storage is $33/ft, I am getting the boat for $800. I am feeling pretty good about this at this point. Still need to think about it more but knowing that the boat was in the water, sailing, motoring and being worked on by the marina is a pretty nice comfort factor.


----------



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

For those following this thread still, here is the latest update:
I went down to the marina today to spend some more time on the boat and clean it up a bit. Still no purchase made but wanted to clean it up a bit to get a better idea of the condition. My time is not so valuable that this was a huge loss. 
Dealt with lots of the assorted junk/trash and went down in both cockpit lockers to get a better look at things engine wise. 
Summary I more and more happy with the condition of this boat as it compares to others that I had considered. 
Still a bit of unknown on the engine but the marina has service records indicating that it ran last year.
Electrical is still probably going to need an overhaul. There is a shore power connection but the breaker box is very very scary looking. Will want to replace this box and also add a battery charger. Mast wiring needs love.
Pumped the water out of the bilge, it looks to have been sitting a while as there is some serious smell.
Sails: Found a working jib in the cockpit with service tag from a local sail maker from last year, looks unused since. Spinnaker in bag in similar shape and I took the main off the boom, this is ripped along the edge and will need replacement/repair.
Biggest shock/unexpected event was finding a holding tank under the port sette. It was a bag style one and I dont know that it was completely pumped out, the smell was pretty terrible. Will definitely need to replace. 
I've got some pictures to make things more interesting. As I said, it was very messy when I arrived:








































Bottom line: Despite the appreciated concerns I think I may go ahead with this one, I really like the boat and the condition is not nearly as bad as the initial estimate.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you get a wrench on the crankshaft bolt and check that the engine is not siezed?

This would appear to be the most expensive possibility right now.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

I doubt the engine would be seized with the records he has from the marina. Even if it did need a rebuild he could throw an outboard on and rebuild engine as time and money allowed Looks to be a gamble that might work out. Good luck to him, my pockets aren't very deep either.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

That engine looks like a rusted mess; the cabin and lockers just look like ordinary cluttered and neglected messes.

Why take chances? Find one you can test and sea trial.


----------



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks again all for the replies. I have heard and listened to all of the advice given and it is very appreciated.
Put together a pretty detailed spreadsheet of the costs associated with this boat in terms of $$ and hrs for the worst case scenarios. This thread has certainly provided me with some ideas of the worst cases, which I appreciate. I do really like the boat but...there will be others. I need to make sure that I am not going to be opening a hole in my wallet.
Earlier comments treated this boat like a general abandoned boat which I dont think is the case. Given the fact that it was in the water last year ('10) and the owner ran off with repair not storage fees it is a bit different. BUT there is still some large question marks. 
Yes, the engine runs. No, I do not feel very comfortable with it given the appearance. My plan with that would be, as suggested, to take it out and try a rebuild on it. I consider myself mechanically inclined and motivated enough to at least try. Failing a rebuild I would look into a repower with similar engine or an outboard.
What I want out of the boat: A boat primarily used for some coastal cruising but mostly a different take on traditional living (apartments for now). It doesn't have to be mint condition but I think even that requirement puts the price of all the work closer to $8000.
I will update with my decision but am leaning away from it


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

The photos indicate a boat in much better shape than I thought, reduce my estimate to $10k or so.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I say walk away. $8k will buy a ready to sail ( or live in ) boat in todays market. when someone with little experiance in boat repairs comes up with a $ estimate I tell them to then double it and it still will not be enough. and when figuring your time involved, what ever you think, triple it and add some


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with Overbored. Let's assume you have to cough up $2000 out of pocket up front to get the boat and have it in the water. From what we've seen, you're easily looking at another $2000 just to make it "liveable", putting aside the "sailable" and "safe to motor" requirements. So, you're really looking at more like $4,000 right now. You MIGHT be able to put off the other, "deferred costs," as your time and budget allow. But have you spent any time on Craigslist looking at boats in the $3000-$5000 range? I think you could do a lot better. We were patient, I looked at a LOT of boats (online, I must have "reviewed" hundreds, and in person I saw at least 10) and found one that we really like, that is in better shape and cost me less money than that boat will cost you in just your initial payment. Granted, I'm on the East coast and I wound up with a Catalina 25, but I was seeing Cal's, Irwins, Ericsons, and others that were in my price range (which was less than yours) in the 25-30' range. Hang in there, you'll find the right boat.

I know it's hard to resist the siren song of the boat, but you're getting honest, impartial advice from the folks here. We're not there looking at the boat(s) with you, and ultimately you are the one who has to be happy with it, so of course the final decision is yours to make. I think everyone who has chimed in here is anxious to see you get a boat too, but we all want you to get the right boat for you. That means finding something that will get you hooked on sailing and enjoying being a sailor, not just finding any boat. From what I've seen, I'd put this boat in the later category, not the former.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you all, I definitely hear all of the advice being given and a very small portion of it is affirmative. While I think the boat is a really nice boat I dont the condition of it makes it the right option for me right now. I am anxious to get a boat because I am so excited about one but realistically I wont be able to get it in the water next summer for living. This was the thought with a project (next summer to work on it) but I think the idea of paying less at the start doesnt really financially work. This has been reinforced by this thread for sure. 
I think I will keep looking at boats. I have definitely spent my fair share of time on Craigslist, boat listings, fleabay, etc. and spotted some other boats of interest. I'll keep the hunt up and certainly keep these very very very helpful forums in the loop.
Thanks all!


----------



## seahuston (Nov 16, 2011)

jimgo said:


> Where are you located?


Living in the Portsmouth, NH area. Still very connected with family in Maine though. Northern New England.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

For some reason, I thought you were on the great lakes. You shouldn't have any trouble finding a great boat at a good price. In addition to Craigslist, you might also look for a local marine donation organization, like the Sea Scouts, Boat Angel, etc. You might find that they have something in which you'd be interested, and at a very good price. There is one in Annapolis, MD (obviously too far for you, but a good example) that has some very interesting boats, including a 26' Cheoy Lee, for sale. See BOATS FOR SALE - Anchor Point, Inc. They may know of other groups like themselves that are in your area. Good luck!


----------



## thepoco (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re:Seafarer 26*

While on the subject of a Seafarer 26, I have a question regarding the prop.
My boat is powered by a Yanmar 2YM15. In calm waters she drives at roughly 3 knots.
I have a feeling she could use more prop. What is the largest size I might move to?
Thanks in advance for any insight you can lend.


----------



## juggleandhope (Jun 4, 2012)

might get more responses on a new or different thread - this is the wrong forum on a dead thread. good luck.


----------

